# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood work after 20 weeks of Tren E and Test E

## 428scj

Just got some work related blood work back and wanted to post up. I had been 17 days removed from my last pin and started PCT with 50mg Clomid and 40mg Nolva. I had also donated a double RBC and whole blood within a week of this test.

My cycle was 20 weeks of Tren E at 600mg weekly and 250 mg of Test E weekly. The last month I went to 300 mg a week of Tren E.

Here is what it did to my blood. Also note, I had an EKG and it came back abnormal and I have had 27 years worth of these and NEVER had one come back abnormal.

http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/1926/bloodwork1.jpg
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/1069/bloodwork2.jpg
http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/7830/bloodwork3.jpg

----------


## kelkel

I've seen worse. A bit too early for BW actually......

----------


## austinite

Good call on the donating.

----------


## 428scj

> I've seen worse. A bit too early for BW actually......


It was required for work. I had to do it.....lol. I will get it checked again after PCT.

----------


## Bonaparte

Donate again as soon as they'll let you. There's nothing too bad there. Your liver and lipid values will improve with time off, and your hematocrit is barely out of range.

----------


## 428scj

Yepper, plan on dumping some more blood as soon as I can.

----------


## lovbyts

Did I miss it or is there no Test levels or E2?

----------


## 428scj

> Did I miss it or is there no Test levels or E2?


No you didn't miss anything. I didn't have those in this test. I did not order this test, my employer did so I have to abide by the rules of the company. When I order my own blood work after my PCT, I will have those. This test was a freebie of sorts as it was paid for by the company and required for me job.

----------


## lovbyts

Do you know what your test levels are now? Baseline? Its best to get it done before also or you have no idea after if you have gone back to normal because you have no idea what normal was.

You can get a basic test done for $60 but it's advisable to get the more extensive male hormone pannel that shows total and free testosterone and sensitive E2

----------


## 428scj

> Do you know what your test levels are now? Baseline? Its best to get it done before also or you have no idea after if you have gone back to normal because you have no idea what normal was.
> 
> You can get a basic test done for $60 but it's advisable to get the more extensive male hormone pannel that shows total and free testosterone and sensitive E2


I don't know what they are now but I am aware of the ranges I am supposed to be in for a 51 year old male. I will get one done in the future and know for sure. Thanks for the advice.

BTW, I also have a friend who is a Dr. that specializes in Hematology that is helping me out here so I am confident he will direct me in ways to get things sorted out if they are whacked.

----------


## lovbyts

If you get it done in the future after you have cycled even once them you really don't know especially at our age. For all you know you could be a candidate for hrt now.

----------


## 428scj

> If you get it done in the future after you have cycled even once them you really don't know especially at our age. For all you know you could be a candidate for hrt now.


Probably but that doesn't bother me. I considered that before I started taking this stuff. My kids are raised and gone, now it is ME time.

----------


## lovbyts

Ok I'm jist telling you from expeience its nice to have and know before hand for several reasons and I'm the same age as you.

----------


## ironbeck

I bet in 3months everything will be where its supposed to be.

----------


## 428scj

> I bet in 3months everything will be where its supposed to be.


I believe this as well.

----------


## 428scj

Just a follow up here. I dumped some more blood this past weekend and then went and had my tests done again by my personal doctor. I had consulted with him on my previous tests as well as another friend I know that is a hematologist and they both stated they were not concerned with my numbers that much as they were not indicating a potential disease of some kind or something along those lines.

Regardless, my blood numbers are now back to normal and so is my iron. My doctor said my liver numbers are still whacked and he is having me do a CT Scan to check my liver and make sure there is no fatty deposits on it (believe that is what he said) and then he is also having me tested for Hep A,B and C. I know I am good with the Hep shit as I have been vaccinated in the military for all that shit. I should have the numbers back in a week or so.

Also, all this was told to me over the phone so I didn't actually get to see the numbers but I will get a copy and post them here when I do.

----------


## Bonaparte

> My doctor said my liver numbers are still whacked and he is having me do a CT Scan to check my liver and make sure there is no fatty deposits on it (believe that is what he said) and then he is also having me tested for *Hep A,B and C. I know I am good with the Hep shit as I have been vaccinated in the military for all that shit.*


There is no vaccine for Hep C.
That said, I see no reason to suspect hepatitis.

----------


## 428scj

> There is no vaccine for Hep C.
> That said, I see no reason to suspect hepatitis.


Yeah, wasn't sure about all of them but have been given vaccines for whatever they have for the Heps. Thanks

----------

